# Siesta of 2 hours or more?



## snail_chen (Dec 4, 2009)

I have a little book named Mini Encyclopeida Auarium Plants, by Peter Hiscock. In this book, he recommends to have a siesta time of 2 hours for the plants, saying that the algae will be controlled. I tried that and do not see much effect. But I cannot say it is not beneficial since there is no contrast.

Do you also use a siesta for your aquarium? Actually I want to have a longer siesta period like 4 hours if it does not harm the plants because I would like to see my tank when leaving and returning home. 

Any suggestion will be appreciated.


----------



## Elohim_Meth (Nov 4, 2007)

I have siesta period of 7 hours. Lights on from 8:00 AM to 11:00 AM and from 6:00 PM to 9:00 PM. This is just because of my trying to maintain more stability of CO2 concentration in water. I run CO2 24 hours, so the siesta allow CO2 to compensate it's consumption by plants.


----------



## tom855 (Feb 5, 2006)

I've tried the old siesta idea and really didn't see any difference. Not to say it's not valid, I just didn't seen any noticable change in algae growth. Plants didn't seem to care either, which is of course the idea.

If you do a real experiment on the subject it would be great to hear about.

Thanks!

Tom


----------



## snail_chen (Dec 4, 2009)

I just bought a gallon of Metricide, hopefully this will take care of the algae problem more efficiently.


----------

